# Question about Broadway show tickets (Mary Poppins)



## akp (Jul 31, 2010)

We're taking the kids to NYC in October and want to see Mary Poppins at the New Amsterdam theater. 

DH and I haven't been to a show on Broadway so I'm looking for a bit of guidance on seat location.

I can get seats in the center section of the orchestra 14 rows back.  For the same price I could get front row seats on either the left or right of the orchestra.

Since the kids are small (11, 9 and 6) I am thinking it would be great to be in that front row even with it being on the side.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 31, 2010)

akp said:


> We're taking the kids to NYC in October and want to see Mary Poppins at the New Amsterdam theater.
> 
> DH and I haven't been to a show on Broadway so I'm looking for a bit of guidance on seat location.
> 
> ...



We saw MP once.  If it were me- I'd pick front row.  My kids love to be as close as  possible.  You will love show.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 31, 2010)

I think you loose some of the view when you are fron row to the side.  I would go with center stage and further back.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this show available at the half-price ticket booths?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Is this show available at the half-price ticket booths?




According to the TDF Website - "Occasionally"
http://www.tdf.org/TDF_ShowsSearchResults.aspx


Richard


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 1, 2010)

the other post is right.  Sometimes you do loose view at the side.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 1, 2010)

I do not recall with this theatre, but with some, too close to the stage puts you almost under it, so you're seeing the action from below. Also, when off to the side, the closer you are, the wider and more distorted your field of vision will be.

Thus, I find that being in the center, mid-way back, is far preferable to being closer and to the side.


----------



## Carole550 (Aug 1, 2010)

As a former New Yorker and a grandmother....I nthink the older kids will be better in the center section. The younger child will probably want to sit on a parent's lap for comfort or better visibility at some time during then performance. We even used an inflatable travel pillow once as a booster seat for an opera performance.
Think of where your family likes to sit at the movies.
I hope this helps.
Carole


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

*Discounts*

Here is a good website for getting discount codes.  http://www.broadwaybox.com/  You can then use the code online, call or take it to the box office.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 1, 2010)

when my kids were that age i would order aisle seats only and get 2 rows this way they can poke there head into the aisle and you know the smaller one will be able to see. they also have booster seats.

the best seats in that house are the front mezzanine, same price as orchestra but all are a step up so heads are not a problem but get the aisle.


----------



## andrea t (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely go for center. Its always my #1 criteria.


----------



## akp (Aug 1, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the input.

My husband and I were also inclined to go with center.  

I love the idea of dividing so we have 2 kids on the aisle; we'll do 2 in one row and 3 behind.  Great suggestion!


----------



## akp (Aug 1, 2010)

*Best discount?*

Is 50% about the best discount I could hope for?  I found a site (TheaterMania) with 35% discounts so I'm tempted to book them now since I can select the exact seats I want.  If 50% is the best I could hope for, I think I'll go for the 35% and lock it in.

Anita


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 1, 2010)

without giving too much away, they fly people and that is why the front mezzanine is the best place to be in the theater. and it is stadium seating there so the kids will not have trouble seeing anything., and they will have the full WOW if they sit up there, much better than the orchestra.


----------

